# [SOLVED] failing to hide lost+found in samba

## tnt

I've tried to put 

hide files = /lost+found/

both in [global] and [specific-share] sections, but samba keeps showing lost+found dir all the time.

any tip on this?

----------

## pianosaurus

Works just fine here. Remember that hide files only sets the DOS hidden flag, it doesn't remove them completely from view. If you browse from a *nix, they will in other words typically still show up. If you browse from windows, it depends on the explorer settings (I think they just call it Show hidden files and folders).

----------

## tnt

thank you very much.

I'll check with windows.

----------

## tnt

lost+found is not visible on windows machines if hidden files are not shown.

thx a lot!

----------

